# Berna 3 - Official Release - NOW FOR WINDOWS!



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 1, 2021)

Gleetchlab Substantia Fantastic Voyage Berna3 Quadrivium Bentō


Softwares for experimental music Gleetchlab Substantia Fantastic Voyage Berna3 Bento Japanoise box Substantia, Points&Lines, Bentō




www.giorgiosancristoforo.net





Mac only at this point, Windows shortly


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 1, 2021)

Tour Berna3, a complete 1950s electronic music studio in software - tape loops to test oscillators - CDM Create Digital Music


While everyone else modulates the 70s, 80s, and even 90s, step back to the 1950s - with a complete array of test oscillators, vintage sound equipment, mixers, patching, and tape. It's Berna3, and it's possibly the most retro electronic music software ... ever.




cdm.link


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 10, 2021)

I have a PC so I've been demoing Substantia and Quadrivium. If you are happy recording in audio - which I think is the best way for sound exploration - then these are great. I am very excited to get my hands on Berna3.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 10, 2021)

Same here. Just bought Substantia (thanks Bee!) and will get Berna 3 when the WIN version drops.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Same here. Just bought Substantia (thanks Bee!) and will get Berna 3 when the WIN version drops.


My devilry is done for the day. One more temptation pays off!


----------



## topaz (Oct 10, 2021)

Great work, I hope the gui will be scalable.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 10, 2021)

topaz said:


> Great work, I hope the gui will be scalable.


The other ones are, so I expect it will be. It looks like it will be multiple windows, so I imagine that each one can be resized.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 15, 2021)

Berna 3 for WINDOWS!






Gleetchlab Substantia Fantastic Voyage Berna3 Quadrivium Bentō


Softwares for experimental music Gleetchlab Substantia Fantastic Voyage Berna3 Bento Japanoise box Substantia, Points&Lines, Bentō




www.giorgiosancristoforo.net


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 15, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Berna 3 for WINDOWS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huzzah! Now the time travelling sound experiments begin! I shall get a white coat and protective goggles.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 15, 2021)

Hope old raincoat and used Covid 19 shield will work ! Demo downloading now. 😎


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 15, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Hope old raincoat and used Covid 19 shield will work ! Demo downloading now. 😎


Just put a lot of plastic sheets down first!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 15, 2021)

✅


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> ✅


Feeling good about this for the 'minimal' Euro 25 ? Just getting ready to check out Demo now.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 15, 2021)

Bee made me aware. What I like, after insta-buying Substantia a week ago: NOT a vst. So liberating, just an instrument to play with. DAWless. My interest in Berna 3 is mainly as inspiration and as a history lesson. To get inspired.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Bee made me aware. What I like, after insta-buying Substantia a week ago: NOT a vst. So liberating, just an instrument to play with. DAWless. My interest in Berna 3 is mainly as inspiration and as a history lesson. To get inspired.


YT 'Instruction' vid quickly took me back to amazing aerospace - instrumentation lab days, with every conceivable piece of analog test equipment in place. HP, Tektronix, Teledyne, Wavetek, Fluke, Rhode & Schwarz, many more. Fun watching Mr Giorgio Sancristoforo twist that big dial ! 😎


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 23, 2021)




----------

